# Do I have to shave off the Puppy hair?



## Moligirl (Mar 30, 2013)

Moli is my first hav she is 7 mos old. I have other dogs and do their grooming. I have never shaved Moli's Puppy hair, I was so excited to get a dog with a beautiful long flowing coat! I have not had a problem with tangles, she loves to be groomed and bathed. I do however feel that her hair has a mind of its own. It has its own wave and lots of static. 
1. Should I shave her down, will this change her coat. We are coming into summer so this would be a great time to do this.
2. what are your best products to treat the static. 
3. Once her hair grows out how often should I shave or clip her coat if i am wanting her to have long hair?
Thanks Moli's Mom :yo:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!!!Whimsy is in full coat and I have never cut her hair. I don't think it sounds like you need to shave or cut her hair if she is not having problems with matting...and some don't. If you want a long coat, just leave it grow. I just trim around Whimsy's feet and the bottom of her paws and her butt. Let's see some pictures of Moli!! We love pictures around here. A good shampoo and conditioner should help with the static...and with the weather warming up it shouldn't be as much of a problem as it is in the winter...at least that is what I have found.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Moligirl,listen to Whimsy's mum.Whimsy has one of the best groomed coats on the forum,always beautiful and floaty!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine are in full coat and I love it so I am a little biased about it but they are so beautiful especially if it is well-kept. But, the puppy cuts are cute, too! Pictures please!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has never had his hair cut either. I love Havs in full coat.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

You will never have puppy hair again. I used to tell my grooming clients with puppies in good coat shape, if you and the pup don't mind brushing, and it's in good shape, don't shave him. If you want you could get a longer trim but basically only shave it off if you hate it. If you do shave the dog, as it is up to you, it would take about a year to grow the coat back, and it would continue to grow slightly more after that. And we do need pictures!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

as for the wave... totally normal that IS hav coat. 
bath every 7-10 days with a GOOOOOOD quality shampoo and CONDITIONER to keep the static under control and help minimize any matting...


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Conditioner!!


----------



## Moligirl (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone I am going to get some Pics and put them on here.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Waiting for the pictures!op2:


----------

